# Happy Thanksgiving



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

i wanted to say happy thanksgiving to every one & hope all have a happy & safe holiday. i also want to thank every one for all your prayers & thoughts for me during my battle with cancer. i think we have it on the4 run now but won't know for sure until dec 12th. :grouphug: you guys are great.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving Fritzie!
I hope everything goes good, and all is well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

thank you fritzie...and thanksgiving to you as well.....I will be praying for you.. ray: 

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone.... :grouphug: ....hope you ....and your families enjoy the day ......and .... give thanks for all..... that we are thankful for........... ray:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

I am thankful for my family and friends here on the goats spot and at work- I am also thankful for all of those delicious pecan pies that are going to be demolished tomorrow- I can wreak havoc on some sweets-- :drool:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving to you as well Fritzie....will be praying that all goes well on the 12th! :hug:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!! And I will be praying for you Fritzie!! :hug: ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I am thankful for my family and friends here on the goats spot


thank you ...heathersboers...I am also thankful.... for my family and( friends on the goat spot).....  ray: :thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

ray: to Fritzie and Happy Thanksgiving to everyone here at The Goat Spot. :hi5:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving Fritzie and continued prayers. 

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone here on TGS too. My wishes for a special day with family and/or friends. Safe travels for any on the road today.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving Fritzie, you're still in my prayers ray: 

Have a great day everybody!! Don't eat too much turkey, you must save room for pie :greengrin:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!!!! TO everyone! Have a good day and don't stuff yourselves (well it is expected to a certain extent)!
Fritzie ray: that it goes well on the 12th.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!!!! TO everyone! Have a good day and don't stuff yourselves (well it is expected to a certain extent)!


thanks...Sara....but it's to late ...I feel like the stuffed turkey's ....turkey...and beyond... :help: ..Oh....it's so uncomfortable.......I am going to burst at the seems...... just kidding. LOL  now where is the desert.........?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

toth boer goats said:


> > quote]thanks...Sara....but it's to late ...I feel like the stuffed turkey's ....turkey...and beyond... :help: ..Oh....it's so uncomfortable.......I am going to burst at the seems...... just kidding. LOL  now where is the desert.........?


Well, I"m sorry your in misery LOL! I didn't eat any more than normal cause I was a good girl. The dessert is in my uncles's stomach sorry.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Well, I"m sorry your in misery LOL! I didn't eat any more than normal cause I was a good girl. The dessert is in my uncles's stomach sorry.


tell uncle....... to give it back,,,,,oops ....maybe not ...it wouldn't be pretty.... :shocked: :shrug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving!

I'm stuffed full!

:clap:


----------

